

Tips on finding a Marketer for your Startup - maximesalomon
http://lukethomas.com/tips-finding-a-startup-marketer/
It seems like startups struggle to attract the right type of marketing hire. In this article I discuss the major difference product-market fit can have on marketing roles, and distinct differences between &quot;search mode&quot; and &quot;growth mode.&quot;
======
krmmalik
This is brilliant. So many Start-Ups out there that are looking for marketing
expertise but often don't realise they need a marketer that understands
product to market fit as opposed to the growth mode you mention.

I think we'll see more and more marketers that can help create product to
market fit over the next year or so.

Great write-up

